# Rock Shox Recon am Radon selbst warten



## Neodeptus (9. September 2012)

Hi 
Hab vor meine Recon Gabel selbst zu warten.
Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht genau welche Neuteile ich dazu benötige.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a12691/air-service-kit-reba-recon-revelation-pike.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3...er-tora-recon-revelation-reba-argyle-sid.html

Jetzt bin ich auf zwei Service-Kits bei H&S gestoßen.
Neue Staubdichtungen brauch ich auf jeden fall, das ist klar.
Aber was sind das alles für Dichtungsteile im ersten Angebot?
Müssen die auch neu?

MfG Neodeptus


----------



## agadir (12. September 2012)

Neodeptus schrieb:


> Hi
> Hab vor meine Recon Gabel selbst zu warten.
> Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht genau welche Neuteile ich dazu benötige.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
wenn die Abstreifer nicht eingerissen sind und sonst nichts spürbar kaputt ist, brauchst du m.E. gar kein Service-Kit.
Einfach Gabel auseinanderziehen, sauber machen, neues Öl rein (v.a. die Schaumstoffringe unter den Abstreifern gut tränken) und wieder 1 Jahr fahren.
Meine Psylo aus 2003 funzt noch immer mit den Original-Teilen völlig problemlos.
Ciao
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silver_Surfer1 (14. September 2012)

Hi, schau dir doch mal das Video von Rainers Bike Talk an ;-)
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne macht er da die 50h Wartung an genau der Gabel.


----------



## Neodeptus (16. September 2012)

Alles klar danke,
die Abstreifer sind noch völlig in Ordnung


----------



## Hangtime (20. September 2012)

Verliert man eigentlich die Garantie wenn man die Wartung selber macht? (ich rede jetzt nicht von der 50h Wartung sonder "die Große". Da gibts ja auch Anleitungen im Netz. Wenn man sowieso schon dabei ist, ist das ja auch nicht so extrem viel mehr....?


----------

